# Veterinary Ambulance



## Hanyuu (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi guys! Not an EMT, but I saw something driving around today and was curious what an "actual" EMT would think of it. After some Googling, this seemed like the proper place to ask.

Anyways, I was in town today and saw an ambulance. I noticed that it had red white and yellow lights, which made me look a bit closer since I've only seen them with red and white. And the labeling on it was for a 24-hour emergency vet clinic.

Which made me think a little about the legality and practicality of a veterinary ambulance. I wondered if it was legal for it to have the lights, and looked at the laws, which stated that any vehicle can have yellow lighting, but red is reserved for emergency vehicles only. And since it had yellow lights, I assumed they were trying to comply with the law, but they also had red lights (rear and front facing), which would be illegal in the first place unless it was considered a "real" ambulance, which would pretty much make the yellow lights pointless.

You can see it here: goo.gl/maps/BF1Q2 (Google street view).

I was really curious for some reason. I wanted to know what you guys thought.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 22, 2013)

Can't see the picture but generally if the lights are not on then there isn't an issue. We have a locksmith who drives a really old ambulance with all the light coverings still on but the strobe and bulbs have been removed.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 22, 2013)

This could vary greatly from state to state, and they may have an exemption/permission to use it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 23, 2013)

Seattle Vet Specialists in Kirkland has an ambulance. It's an old Gig harbor Medic one unit, and it's been fully customized to provide care to pets. I took my old Aussie there for surgery and they told me it's staffed by a vet tech and occasionally a vet, and they can start IVs, give meds and provide vent/oxygen support to pets that need it. It's used for "Doggie IFT", not 911 type scene calls.

http://www.svsvet.com/services/ambulance

My wife is an emergency vet and she thinks it's a great idea. They often need a pet IFT and there is no service here that offers it.

Here's a blurb from the Vet Practice News: http://www.veterinarypracticenews.c...iles-in-medicine/filling-a-critical-need.aspx


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 23, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Seattle Vet Specialists in Kirkland has an ambulance. It's an old Gig harbor Medic one unit, and it's been fully customized to provide care to pets. I took my old Aussie there for surgery and they told me it's staffed by a vet tech and occasionally a vet, and they can start IVs, give meds and provide vent/oxygen support to pets that need it. It's used for "Doggie IFT", not 911 type scene calls.
> 
> http://www.svsvet.com/services/ambulance
> 
> ...




That seems to be the same thing here. Here's the link to the clinic's ambulance page from the link in the OP. 

http://www.westvet.net/veterinarians/ambulance

If I had to bet, it would be that the red lights aren't used during transport, if hooked up at all.


----------

